# Skimmer pump mesh mod



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

Anyone have experience mesh modding their skimmers pump impeller? 
I was thinking of doing it but want to see what others have to say first. 
Thanks, Christian.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Mesh doesn't last long term. I have an ati bubblemaster skimmer which came with meshwheels and I only used them for the first couple of years. I've now had the skimmer almost 10 and use more conventional needlewheels.


----------



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

corpusse said:


> Mesh doesn't last long term. I have an ati bubblemaster skimmer which came with meshwheels and I only used them for the first couple of years. I've now had the skimmer almost 10 and use more conventional needlewheels.


That was one of my concerns, most of the threads ive seen so far dont mention long-term use. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

